
Jupylet: A marriage of Jupyter and the pyglet game programming library - nirai
https://github.com/nir/jupylet
======
nirai
Jupylet is a library that enables creating and running pyglet games inside
Jupyter notebooks both for kids learning to program and for researchers of
reinforcement learning. RL researchers and developers can use it to easily
create new environments, and to programmatically control and render thousands
of frames per second.

